# What degree would one need for a job in the transportation ministry?



## AbstractEntity (Dec 12, 2013)

Some background; I live in Ontario, Canada. I'm 24, I graduated with a Bachelors in English. Totally unrelated to transportation, I know. I'd be looking for a job with the ministry of transportation, either federally or provincially. Not necessarily within Ontario; BC and Alberta are other provinces I'd be willing to relocate to. I am looking to see what degree could be useful for attaining such a career. Specifically involving planning and deciding upon routes for highways and such. Studying traffic volumes, doing research of route plans, weighing cost versus benefit, analysing the strategic importance of routes, etc. Whether it be a masters degree or a college course for university graduates.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Transportation engineering (traffic engineering in some countries) is the way to go. You can either work at private consultancies or at the provincial ministry. I don't know how much of a federal transportation ministry there is in Canada, I believe most day-to-day planning is done by the provinces. 

Civil engineering is more technical and includes the technical designs of a bridge, tunnel or roadways. Transporatation engineers often work with public (elected) officials, civil servants, geotechnical engineers, etcetera. Common fields to work in as a transportation engineer is traffic modeling, highway design (common with AutoCAD), noise and air quality studies, traffic safety, bicycle policy, ITS, etc.


----------



## Alqaszar (Jan 18, 2008)

As a politcian, you are elected into an office. You don't need any degree to become a state secretary. In a ministry, there are professionals working out all the stuff ChrisZwolle mentioned.

Of course, it will be usefeul if you as the responsible person know what they're are talking abaout.


----------

